# Humatrope?



## Chillinlow (Nov 1, 2017)

Anyone running this or genotropin?


----------



## Redrum1327 (Nov 1, 2017)

Millions of fakes out there bro. Be very very diligent and careful buying high. If you have the cash stick to pharma and get Serostim or Omnitrope.


----------



## Chillinlow (Nov 1, 2017)

Yea that's what I'm afraid of it's not cheep I have a few kits now and wanna get a years supply but also don't wanna run bunk shit for a year.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Nov 3, 2017)

bloodwork kid , bloodwork


----------



## Chillinlow (Nov 3, 2017)

That's to simple didn't even think about that, What time frame would you recommend, i am getting all my blood work done again pre-cycle already so I'll ask for GH results as well, how long after running GH would be sufficient to go back in for second set of labs


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 3, 2017)

if you need to ask......steer clear


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 3, 2017)

The Old School approach to testing HGH was to pin 10 IU an hour before the test. Course if it were good ye’d get lobster claws and foot cramps all to hell - small price to pay to know yer investment is sound though.


----------

